# ماهي الاسئلة الهندسية الشائعة اللي يسأل بها مهندس الميكانيكا في المقابلة الشخصية ؟



## المهندس عيسى (24 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ,, 

ارجو من الاخوة الكرام افادتنا من حيث سؤالي هذا و هو :81: ماهي الاسئلة الهندسية الشائعة اللي يسأل بها مهندس الميكانيكا في المقابلة الشخصية ؟ 



وارجو من الاخوة المهندسين الكرام اجابتنا لتعم الفائدة للجميع و شكرا ... :56::56::56:


----------



## hussam yusuf (25 يونيو 2008)

pump classifications?
what`s NPSH?
what`s cavitation?
modes of heat transfer?
what are the reasons of engine overheating?
difference between 2 and 4 stroke engines?
types of mechanical seals ?
what are the boilers types ?
draw rankine cycle?
these what i remember now and i hope that if any one know other questions please add it and i suggest we answer all these question to help ourselves getting better opperitunities


----------



## eg_waleed (26 يونيو 2008)

thanks man


----------



## المهندس عيسى (26 يونيو 2008)

شكرا يا اخي الكريم _حسام_ واتمنى من بقية اخوتنا الكرام يشاركونا بخبراتهم ,,,


----------



## mnci (26 يونيو 2008)

شكرا حسام على الاسئلة


----------



## hussam yusuf (27 يونيو 2008)

thanks my brothers for all yor kind words and now i know a few other questions
what are types of gears?
what are the types of bearing?


----------



## hussam yusuf (27 يونيو 2008)

and for people how have a little bit knowledge in fire fighting the most popular questions are
what are the classes of fire?
what are the extinguishing agent for each class?
what is the function of gokey pump


----------



## hussam yusuf (27 يونيو 2008)

draw the centrifugal pump characterstic curve?
what are the types of pump impellers?
what is the centrifugal pump oerating principle?


----------



## hussam yusuf (27 يونيو 2008)

hey guys show up some co-operation


----------



## م.تركي الصاعدي (28 يونيو 2008)

مشكور اخي حسام فعلا مرت على معظم الاسئلة ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
شكرا.


----------



## معن خريسات (29 يونيو 2008)

Hi All How R U
Whats The Important Thinks Shoud Be Have When We Make Interviow


----------



## الرعد الصامت (14 يوليو 2008)

سنكون في غاية الامتنان اذا صاحبت هذه الاسئله ملخص للاجوبة 
شكرا لمجهود الجميع


----------



## مهندس/خالد حموده (9 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء و لكن لكي تعم الفائدة يتوجب علينا أيجاد الأجوبة النموذجية لهذه الأسئلة وهذا هو المغزى الحقيقي لمثل هذه المنتديات.


----------



## virtualknight (9 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على المساهمات الرائعة


----------



## موكا لوكه (25 أغسطس 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaankssssssssssssss


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (25 أغسطس 2008)

masurment & tools
metalorgy
carbon effect in alloys
types of steel
automation
elastic & PLASTIC
FLUIDS BEHAVERS
CONVEYORS
POWER TRASFORMATION
HYDRAULIC
FORNACES
RAW MATERIALS OF IRON
DEFRANSES BETWEN ALLOYS
TORQU
STRESS
STRAIN
MECHANICAL ENSPECTIONS
BEARING DSSIGEN
GEAR TYPE
CNC
DNC
AUTO CAD
HEAT TRETMENT
CHAMICAL TREATMENT
HARDNESS
TOLERANCE
E.T.C


----------



## shiny_star (26 أغسطس 2008)

ياجماعة المقصود اسألة محددة مش سرد للmech. topics

عموما الأسئلة يحددها طبيعة العمل وطبيعة الصناعة الخاصة بهذة الشركة التي تقوم بإجراء المقابلات، وانا شخصياً أعتقد ان زميلنا حسام قد غطى نسبة كبيرة مما قد يصادف الشخص من أسئلة، وانا اذكر سؤال وهو عند وصل خزان مغلق بخزان مفتوح للهواء الخارجي (بدون سقف) عن طريق انبوب أفقي من الاسفل، وكلا الخزانين فيهما منسوب من المياه، فهل المياه ستتدفق من الخزان المغلق الى المفتوح ام العكس؟
كما ان الشخص قد يُسأل أسئلة بديهية تتعلق بالعلاقات الفيزيائية مثل علاقة الحجم بالكثافة والوزن، والعلاقة بين الوزن والكتلة... الخ، أو مثلا يسأل لماذا يطير بالون النيتروجين في الهواء، او لماذا يطفو الخشب على الماء... وهكذا أسئلة... وقد تبدو هذه الأسئلة غبية للوهلة الأولى لكنها مهمة لصاحب العمل ليتأكد من قدرة المهندس على استيعاب الفكرة الأساسية لطريقة عمل تطبيق معين لديهم.


----------



## shiny_star (26 أغسطس 2008)

أيضا معرفة أنواع التربينات ( حيث تنقسم الى بخارية وغازية)
وكذلك انواع التربينات البخارية


----------



## جاد العليمى (26 أغسطس 2008)

يا سلا م يا جماعة لو كل واحد عارف اجابة سؤال يكتب السؤال ولاجابة


----------



## جاد العليمى (26 أغسطس 2008)

يا سلا م يا جماعة لو كل واحد عارف اجابة سؤال يكتب السؤال والاجابة


----------



## عمرخالد حسني محمد (27 أغسطس 2008)

جزاء اللة كل خير بس يا ريت الاجوبة بطريقة هندسية رفعية المستوي


----------



## ahmed morshidy (28 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخوانى كنت اتسائل عن مثل هذه الاسئلة


----------



## محمد العايدى (28 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر للجميع و نرجو المزيد


----------



## دايناميك (28 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله لاألف خير وأعانكم على مساعدة المسلمين


----------



## عمووور المصري (29 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وكل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان الكريم


----------



## عمووور المصري (29 أغسطس 2008)

كلام جميل جدا
ربنا يكرمك


----------



## mech-egypt (29 أغسطس 2008)

fire fighting the most popular questions are
- what is the fire fighting pumps certification that must be in it?
i think they are (ul & fm(

-what is the pumps used in the fire fighting system and there arrangements?
i think they are 
1- when using generator in the building we use 2 electrical pumps +jockey pump
2- when there is no generator we use 1 electrical pump+ 1 diesel pump + 1 jockey pump


----------



## h2foo3 (29 أغسطس 2008)

والله يا اخى الكريم 

انا عملت اكتر من مقابله وانا خريج 2008 من حوالى شهر ونصف 

ولم يسألنى احد عن التخصص ولكن كله عارف ان حديث التخرج ابيض ولازم يبنى افكار جديده 

وكده وانا الان شغال مهندس صيانه فى شركه سويسريه بمدينة العاشر من رمضان 

وربنا يوفقنى ويوفقكم للخير يا رب كلنا جميعا


----------



## الراجى83 (30 أغسطس 2008)

باشمهندس h2f003 ممكن تقولى اسم الشركة اللى انت شغال فيها لو ممكن اقدم فيها يعنى اصل انا شغال فى العاشر برضة بس مش مستريح وعايز اروح شركة تانية


----------



## السيدالسرساوي (31 أغسطس 2008)

اين الاجــــــــــــــــابة وشكرا.......


----------



## على اللول (31 أغسطس 2008)

ياريت المزيد من الاسئله والخبرات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سنترصفقات (1 سبتمبر 2008)

اجوبه جدا مهمه


----------



## علي فرماوي (15 سبتمبر 2008)

ممكن الاجابة على الاسئلة الخطيرة دى


----------



## الشبواني (4 يونيو 2009)

0000000000thanks man


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (4 يونيو 2009)

مشكور جدا جدا بس ياريت نعرف اجاباتها عشان نستفيد بجد


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (4 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي جدا بس ياريت الاجابه لها عشان نستفيد


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (4 يونيو 2009)

ياخوانى الأفاضل دائما يبدا السؤال بمعلومات عن المجال الذى سيتم العمل به والأسئلة التى ينبغى ان تكون عند اى مهندس وكذلك التخصص وقد تشرفت باختبار بعض المهندسين وسالته فى بديهيات الكهرباء حبث انه كان يريد ان يعمل فى شركة اعمل بها مدير ادرة وتعجبت لعدم علمه بهذه البديهيات علما بانى مهندس ميكانيكا 
وحيث انه كان فى بداية طريقه وخريج جديد فلم اتركه واخذته جانبا وعنفته وفوقته من غفوته فبدا يبحث ويقرا واتى لى بعد ذلك شاكرا انى قد اعطيته دراسا لن ينساه فعلى كل من يبحث يجب ان يجتهد ولاحظت ذلك فى المنتدى ايضا ببعض المهندسين والطلبة يريدون بحوث ومعلومات جاهزة دون اى عناء او بحث 
وهكذا ولكم جميعا تحياتى


----------



## el_rayes (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*الاسئله الشائعه فى المقابلات؟*

السلام عليكم ارجو من كل مهندس دخل مقابلات شخصيه من قبل ان يكتب الاسئله المتكرره فى المقابلات من ناحيه الهندسه الميكانيكيه..............منتظر الردود .


----------



## الاسطى محمد (21 أكتوبر 2009)

el_rayes قال:


> السلام عليكم ارجو من كل مهندس دخل مقابلات شخصيه من قبل ان يكتب الاسئله المتكرره فى المقابلات من ناحيه الهندسه الميكانيكيه..............منتظر الردود .


نحن في بلادنا تكون الاسئلة بالانجليزية
أولا سيسألك عن أسمك لكي يتأكد من أن C.V هو لك ثم سيقول لك تكلم عن نفسك باللغة الانجليزية.
ثم سيبدأ أسئلة خاصة بالميكانيكا كل ماأذكر سؤال سأقوم بإرساله
مثلا في شركة شل سؤل صديق ليا
لو عندك قرية سكنية كبيرة و تريد أن تستعمل مضختين كيف ستوصلهم ؟
ثم سؤل إذا كان لديك فندق في مستوى أعلى من خزان البلدية ماذا ستفعل؟
أجاب أقوم بتوصيل مضخة في الخزان.
أما المهندس الاخر أجاب إجابة أكثر ذكاءا. قال أقوم بتجهيز خزان أرضي بجانب الفندق ثم أستعمل مضخة لإصال الماء للخزان العلوي.
مهندس أخر في بريطانيا سؤل أين أفضل مكان يمكنك أن تضرب به كرة البلياردو بحيث تدور حول نفسها دون ان تتحرك من مكانها.
انا مرة سؤلة سؤال في شركة خدماتنفطية لاأعرف هل هو سؤال غباء أم ذكاء. كان في أمامي علبة مناديل ورقية قال لي قنعني كيف ممكن تبيع هذه العلبة و كانت العلبة من النوع الرخيص فلم أتمكن سوى من الضحك.
بعض الشركات يعطوك نموذج للشغل أنت و بعض الاشخاص أخرين لكي يختبروا روح العمل الجماعي.
و هناك سؤال لحظة أنه سؤل لأكثر من شخص أنا أحدهم و هو مالفرق بين التربينة البخارية والغازية.
و هناك كتاب خاص بأسئلة الذكاء ليس له علاقة كبيرة بالميكانيكا لاكن بعض الشركات تقوم بهذا الامتحان إسم الكتاب على مأذكر (IQ) ل Intelligent quiz 
بإذن الله كل مأذكر سؤال سأرسله إليك


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الاسطى محمد بس اعجبني سوءل المنديل الورقية


----------



## zeryab (21 أكتوبر 2009)

هذا مجهود رائع اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## مريم هاشم (24 أكتوبر 2009)

مجهود رائع شكرا لك ولكن نريد الاسئلة الخاصة بالميكانيك


----------



## el_rayes (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا الاسطى محمد .ولكن نريد من بقيه الاعضاء المشاركه فى هذا الموضوع للاستفاده.........


----------



## el_rayes (24 أكتوبر 2009)

وهذا سؤال منى لكم.اذا كان عندك سائل يسير فى انبوبه وتريد ان تعرف اتجاه السريان دون وضع اى اجهزه او اى تغيير فى الانبوبه ماذا تفعل؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (24 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي الفاضل افتح الرابط ده اتلاقيه مفيد جداhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t93517.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t93517.html


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 أكتوبر 2009)

الأسئلة تتنوع في المقابلات الشخصية وحسب الشخص المتقدم فحديث التخرج
يُسأل عن المواد التي درسها..ينبغي على الخريج الجديد ان يعرف مجال عمل الشركة التي يتقدم لها.
فلو تقدم لشركة كهرباء فمن الأسئلة:

ماهي انشطة الشركة ومهامها ومسئولياتها
مامعنى كهرباء.؟
ماهي التربينة؟
عرف الكفاءة.؟

ما هو قانون أوم ..

ماهي العيوب العامة للمعدة..

مع بعض الأسئلة الإستفزازية.؟
والأسئلة الإدارية .؟

ماذا تعرف عن الآيزو؟
عن الجودة الشاملة.؟
.
.
.
.


----------



## meero (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*اسئلة معقدة*

1-what the diffence between steel iron and cast iron?
2 - what the difference between ideal gas and real gas and perfect gas ?
3 - how you can turn off the car from outside by 5 ways?
4 - why the drain shape in the bath room is circular not rectangular 
5 -what will happen to the room weather when you put a fridge and open its door and suppose the room is fully islolated 
6-how you can find out the direction of the flow into pipe by using this things
a - matchs
b - ciggaretes packet
why most of baskets are conical shape not cylindrical-7


----------



## زياد حمو (11 أكتوبر 2012)

هناك اسئلة تعرضت لها في المقابلات كثيرة ولكن دائما السؤال الذي لم اكن اعرف اجابته كان يبقى في ذهني حتى احصل على الاجابة ومن هذة الاسئلة1-ماهو UL في المضخات2- عند اختيار محرك لمضخة كهربائية استطاعتها 10 KW كم يجب ان تكون استطاعة المحرك الكهربائي3- ماهو fire damber4- ما هي كثافة الحديد والنحاس5- ماهو vav في التكييفهذه الاسئلة التي اتذكرها


----------



## abdelsalamn (31 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## honey007 (31 أكتوبر 2013)

انا حديث التخرج وأتسألت مره _فى شركة mcv mercedes

البوصه فيها كام سنتى هعهعه
طيب 30 بوصه فيها كام سنتى
تعرف ايه عن قانون الطفو
تعرف ايه عن قانون ارشميدس
tell me about your journey to here
tell me about your self
تعرف ايه عن دورة الاحتراق
انت لو اشتغلت عندنا هتفيدنا ايه كحديث التخرج


----------



## eng_eljazzar (1 نوفمبر 2013)

فى كمنز مصر اتسألت 
لو المكنة الديزل سخنت ؟ ايه السبب ؟ وهتتصرف ازاى؟ 
فو فى تسريب زيت؟ مصدره ايه ؟ وهتتصرف ازاى؟
او صوت المحرك مش تمام ؟
او المكنة مش بتدور ؟


----------

